

How to Name your Web App - eoghan
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/great-rules-for-choosing-a-name/

======
alanorourke
My reply Eoghan :) <http://www.toddle.com/stuff/rules-for-choosing-a-name/>

------
seventhheaven
7?

